# Japanese Texts



## Tgace (Jun 13, 2005)

The Japanese Text Initiate..would be so cool if I could read Japanese. Some of you may enjoy this.

http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/japanese/texts/titles-en.html


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow.  This is great!


----------

